# Run wiring for outdoor security light



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello,

I am a new homeowner and am looking to install a couple of security lights on my 2000 built home. I'm not concerned with how to handle the connecting of the wiring, but more-so how to_ run_ the wiring. My father is experienced with the actual connecting of the wires etc.

My home is a rambler. I am wondering what the typical approach for running the wire is. Should it be ran up and inside the wall from from an outlet into the attic to make any lateral movements along the wall and then ran outside? 

Just looking for rough ideas on how this kind of thing is typically approached so we can evaluate what might be best - thanks for your help and let me know if you'd like any more information.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Is the house one story? Two? Basement? Crawl space you can get into?

What part of the country? Up north and you have a steep roof (for snow) and you can easily get into the attic?

Or in the south and more of a flat roof and you can't get into the attic?

Then wood construction inside with drywall? Outside walls brick? Wood with siding?

Then where do you want the switch for this? Anywhere? By back door on outside wall?

Where is breaker panel? Any empty slots?


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Billy_Bob - here are answers to you questions.

Is the house one story? Rambler (1 story)

Basement? Yes, fully finished (1/2 below grade, 1/2 above grade)

What part of the country? Minnesota - Yes, I have access to the attic. Yes the roof is steep.

Then wood construction inside with drywall? Studs, probably vapor barrier of some sort, insulation, etc. Drywall. Vinyl siding.

Then where do you want the switch for this? Anywhere? By back door on outside wall? I would like 3 motion lights installed with the switches inside. The house is 3400 sq ft, so I will probably break the light switches up into 3 areas to make things easier (less to tie together I assume). There are outlets near the floor on the inside the house near all 3 locations where I would like to install the lights outside.

Where is breaker panel? Any empty slots? Garage. Yes, 3 empty slots


Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jaydekay, the one question that has not been asked, is where on this structure are you locating the lights? And, are your neighbors going to be annoyed due to the lights shining into their windows.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

OK, you have it EZ!

Lots of options for running wires.

Here are the two things you will need...

1. They sell *very* long drill bits in the electrical department of home improvement stores and they have holes in one end with which you can fish a wire in a wall. Like this...
http://www.lashen.com/vendors/greenlee/hole_making.asp

2. Adding an electrical box in a finished home is fairly EZ with an "old work electrical box" like this...
http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/elect/remodel1/lighting/track2ft/oldworkbox.htm

Then before you go drilling holes or cutting into a wall, it would be a good idea to use a "stud finder" which also detects metal (as in natural gas pipes!) and electrical wires inside the wall.

Ask further questions once you understand the above if necessary...


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> jaydekay, the one question that has not been asked, is where on this structure are you locating the lights? And, are your neighbors going to be annoyed due to the lights shining into their windows.


That is a good question to ask! Due to my lot this won't be an issue. At the rear of my house, there is 30 acres of protected land (no houses). Then to the sides of the house is shielded by pine trees and it is set back about 150' from the street. The house is generally padded by a .7 acre lot. Again, great question to ask though.



Billy_Bob said:


> OK, you have it EZ!
> 
> Lots of options for running wires.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Billy_Bob - I will look into this in more detail tomorrow and get back to you with any questions. I have a stud finder w/ electrical sensing, so I am good to go there.

BTW have you seen this? Slick (I won't be getting one as I don't have a frequent need, but still slick):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NQurrrfipI


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> jaydekay, the one question that has not been asked, is where on this structure are you locating the lights?


Lights will be mounted at right and left rear of home and I am thinking one near the door. I have _some _exterior lighting, but do not typically have them on at very late hours. That is where the security lights w/ motion sensors take over (late hours).


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

jaydekay said:


> BTW have you seen this? Slick (I won't be getting one as I don't have a frequent need, but still slick):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NQurrrfipI


I think I will stick with my 5 ft. D'VersiBIT. You can cut the hole in the wall downstairs, then drill up, then find where the drill came up in the attic.

Going the other way, drilling down from the attic, it would be hard to find the exact spot above where I wanted to install a switch or whatever.

Interesting gizmo though!


----------



## jaydekay (Oct 8, 2011)

Billy_Bob said:


> I think I will stick with my 5 ft. D'VersiBIT. You can cut the hole in the wall downstairs, then drill up, then find where the drill came up in the attic.
> 
> Going the other way, drilling down from the attic, it would be hard to find the exact spot above where I wanted to install a switch or whatever.
> 
> Interesting gizmo though!


That sounds like a nice bit. I ended up going from top down as the ceiling where I placed the switches has a 12 foot ceiling and I couldn't get a bit that long.

I finished that project up awhile back, and it turned out great.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

